

Unexpected Technology - steam engines and solar power - ChuckMcM
http://www.terrajoulecorp.com/unexpected-technology/how-it-works/

======
ChuckMcM
These guys have built a very interesting system when sidesteps the
photovoltaic effect by keeping the energy management in the heat domain.
Basically for sub-megawatt installations they have a 24/7 solar solution in
some climates.

